# Suse 9.0 Apache verhält sich mehr als komisch!



## Hannibal (15. April 2004)

Guten Tag

Ich habe mir mit Suse 9.0 einen Test Webserver aufgesetzt! also mit Apache 1 und nicht Apache2.

Diesen habe ich dann mit PHP4 und MYSQL zum laufen bekommen, dies geht auch soweit.

Nun habe ich mein TestProjekt draufgeladen und kann dieses auch ausführen, in der übersicht werden auch alle Datenbankabfragen richtig ausgeführt usw. alles läuft.

Doch dann habe ich links wie:

http://najameinorder/index.php&seite=2 

usw. also halt parameter die ich übergebe. 

doche genau diese werden nie übernommen, also die page wird mit diesem parameter in der URL geladen aber nichts passiert.

Dass bei allesn meinen parameter übergaben, ausser bei denen zb. "memberpage&userid=2" in einem neuen fenster, diese klappen.

Was könnte das sein? muss ich da noch eine angabe in der http.conf  oder PHP.ini machen?

Hat dass schomal einer gehabt?

Vielen Dank
Hannibal


----------



## Stibie (15. April 2004)

Hast du register_globals="off" oder "on"?
Das geht in der php.ini!


----------



## Hannibal (15. April 2004)

Ja genau dass war der Fehler, daran hatte ich erst gar nicht gedacht, weil ich hatte Suse 9 schonmal installiert und damals war das nicht nötig. 

War glaub ich weil ich ein Online Update gemacht habe.

Jedenfalls vielen dank und sorry wegen dem kleinen Problemchen


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. April 2004)

Vielleicht hilft auch einmal INFORMIEREN, nicht nur KONSUMIEREN und UTILISIEREN ... - Will man UTLILISIEREN muss man KONFIGURIEREN und Zeit INVESTIEREN ...
Das war der Neuer'sche Limmerick ... 

Klingt vielleicht hart, aber dieser "Fehler" ist gewollt und seit relativ langer Zeit bei jedem Update/Jeder neuen PHP-Version so eingestellt.

Man sollte $_GET, $_POST & Co. verwenden !


Gruß,
Neuro


----------

